# Wasserzeichen PNG für PHP Script



## than (30. August 2007)

Hallo.

Ich möchte ein Wasserzeichen (PNG) erstellen welches beim Bildupload von meinem PHP Script auf die Bilder gelegt wird.

Ich habe hier im Forum viel gesucht und gelesen, jedoch waren es nur Wasserzeichen wo man in PS es schon auf das Foto legt.

Mein Problem ist, dass das Wasserzeichen total Pixelig wird, also die Schrift hat überall an den Kanten diesen Stufeneffekt (keine saubere Kante sondern eben wie eine Treppe).

Ich habe es so gemacht: Eine Ebene mit einer Hintergrundfarbe. Auf einer anderen ein Bild eingescannt wo ein Namenszug geschrieben wurde. Da alles freigestellt und nun als PNG abgespeichert. Mein PHP Script stellt die Bild Hintergrundfarbe automatisch auf Transparent.

Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Kniffe verraten wie ich diesen Treppeneffekt weg bekomme? Ich habe auch ein paar Filter versucht (Kanten abrunden, weichzeichnen, scharfzeichnen) aber vergebens.

Ab Besten wäre es, wenn um die Unterschrift eine Kontur von 1-2 px drumgelegt wird, so kann die Schrift z.B. Schwarz sein und die Kontur weiss. Sieht man dann besser auf den Fotos, jedoch wird der Konturrand ebenfalls wieder Stufig.

Ich komme hier einfach nicht weiter.
Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## famuz (31. August 2007)

eine ganz schnelle variante um kanten ein wenig "abzusoften":

1.) strg+click auf den layer mit der gescannten grafik (selektion erscheint)
2.) alt+s(elect)+m(odify)+c(ontract) (wert auf 1-2 stellen)
3.) alt+s(elect)+m(odify)+s(smooth) (wert auf 2-3)
4.) alt+s(elect)+f(eather) (wert auch auf 1-2)
5.) shift+alt+strg+i (selektion invertiert)
6.) hit delete (oder backspace).

(anleitung für eine englische PS-version)

is aber nich sonderlich professionell, da es die ecken nur "softet" und eben nicht wirklich clean-ed.

es gibt jede menge tutorials da draussen, die sich ganz leicht googlen lassen:
"jaggy + edges + photoshop + tutorials"

du kannst es auch andersrum machen:

1.) drück "w" (magic wand tool"
2.) selektier den schwarzwert deiner grafik (dreh so lange am wand tool, bis das maximum deiner grafik (ohne die ungewünschten ränder) selektiert ist.
3.) strg+shift+n (New layer - bennen ihn meinetwg. "horst")
4.) alt+s(elect)+m(odify)+s(smooth) (wert auf 2-3)
5.) drück "d" (das setzt die vordergrundfarbe auf schwarz, die BG-farbe auf weiss)
6.) alt+backspace (füllt die selektion mit schwarz)
7.) schalt den ursprünglichen layer aus, so das nur der neu kreierte zu sehen ist.

voilá.

obacht: skalieren für in der regel auch zu jaggy edges besonders in älteren ps-versionen, das war bsp. mit kreisen immer ein dilemma.

ab ps CS3 gibts den "convert to smart object"-befehl, der dieses "problem" weitgehend ausschaltet, aber nach oben skalieren ist nach wie vor nicht ratsam, denn: wo keine info ist, kann sie nur interpoliert werden, was erfahrungsgemäß "weich" aussieht.

wenn du doch mal was skalieren muss, sieh zu das du dabei shift gedrückt hälst. das sorgt dafür das die skalierung proportional verläuft, sprich: das seitenverhältnis bleibt erhalten.


----------



## than (31. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich Danke Dir für Deine Hilfe. Ich werde die Vorschläge ausprobieren, jedoch komme ich erst am Sonntag dazu. Und nach den Tutorials werde ich auch googeln. Ich werde also in 2-3 Tagen hier wieder mein Ergebnis posten. Ach ja und ich habe die PS Version CS2.

VLG Than


----------

